
Replacing YouTube and Invidious - freddyym
https://secluded.site/replacing-youtube-invidious/
======
ZinnZirconium
youtube-dl is horribly slow.

Try youtubedown instead.

[https://www.jwz.org/hacks/#youtubedown](https://www.jwz.org/hacks/#youtubedown)

Try Athlon1600/youtube-downloader instead.

[https://github.com/Athlon1600/youtube-
downloader](https://github.com/Athlon1600/youtube-downloader)

Try youtubedl-lazy instead.

[https://github.com/yausername/youtubedl-
lazy](https://github.com/yausername/youtubedl-lazy)

~~~
detaro
You probably didn't know that, but direct links to jwz from HN are not a great
idea (he has a referrer filter)

